# American Psycho Axe



## DThriller

This one was an attempted at another portrait of sorts. I worked off a still from the movie American Psycho and it came out a little too cartoony I think. I was really trying to capture the crazy smile. *shrug* advice welcome thanks.


----------



## kjw

I think the axe head could use some work but the guy is pretty good.


----------



## DThriller

Yea I was having real trouble giving it shape. I thought that was going to be the easy part.


----------

